# [Finnish NR] Kim Jokinen - 3.38 Pyraminx Average



## Username (Jun 19, 2016)

unexpected yay


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jun 19, 2016)

Wow gj


----------



## Username (Jun 21, 2016)

ty


----------

